# Thyroid



## rt3 (Feb 16, 2014)

one of the biggest sell jobs in pharmaceutical history was convincing the public they needed t4 or Synthroid. but some chemical backround first so hold on. T4  and T3 are made by your body usually at the cell site but some also circulates in the blood. t4 is NOT active and needs to be converted to t3 which is the active metabolite. T3 gets a bad rap because it supposedly doesn't cross the blood brain barrier, thus getting into the brain where it is also needed.

When t4 is converted it becomes t3 and an isomer rt3 in equal quantities. rt3 is inactive and competes with the same receptor site as the active t3. it prohibits the good t3 from working. what happens in most people who take Synthroid is they have to keep increasing the dose of it to get results, neither the MD or the patient understand they are actually taking 50% of a drug that keeps the other 50% from working. this is easily cured by switching to t3, or cytomel.

t3 works very will in sciatic nerve conditions and fibromyalgia if dosed properly


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

rt3 said:


> one of the biggest sell jobs in pharmaceutical history was convincing the public they need . . .



Did somebody mention bigpharm/industrial complesx?


----------



## Ina (Feb 16, 2014)

I take Levothyroine 88MCG. It started at 125MCG, 7 years ago, Then is was lowered to 100MCG, and presently it was brought down to 88MCG. Is it possible that I could come off the thyroid medicine?


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't mean to sound as if I'm against all medical applications of . . . stuff.  I mean . . . hey, penicillin!  And, I'm glad people are getting some needed relief from their ailments.  BUT, the hard sell and manipulation of convincing people they NEED some crap advertised on television and doctors become pushers for said crap . . . well, makes me need something to just calm down...


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 16, 2014)

Doesn't happen here.....


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Doesn't happen here.....



"It can't happen here."  -- Frank Zappa


----------



## nan (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sure there must be plenty of  natural cures out there for thyroid problems, my daughter got something for her problem from the health food shop.


----------



## Fern (Feb 16, 2014)

My grandmother died from thyroid problems, it is not something to be taken lightly.


----------



## Fern (Feb 16, 2014)

I have very little faith in the 'remedies' from health food shops. Hubby suffers with Psoriasis, a few years back he was told about all the help that was available from the health food shops, so he spent over $50 on what the assisant said would help the condition no end, it was all worse than useless.
Any time that I've bought stuff for one condition or another, nothing serious, it was a waste of time & money.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 16, 2014)

Fern said:


> I have very little faith in the 'remedies' from health food shops. Hubby suffers with Psoriasis, a few years back he was told about all the help that was available from the health food shops, so he spent over $50 on what the assisant said would help the condition no end, it was all worse than useless.
> Any time that I've bought stuff for one condition or another, nothing serious, it was a waste of time & money.



Psoriasis is so difficult to help.....if at first you don't succeed; but health food shops don't tend to do anything strong enough.

I looked at an NZ pharmacy for a morning.....similar to ours.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 16, 2014)

_Does anyone here have nodules on their Thyroid? I have 8 nodules and they are really annoying and make swallowing a pain, along with a few other things, i now have a cough like bronchitis, just about to change Doctors as the one i am seeing is hopeless_


----------



## rt3 (Feb 16, 2014)

she needs t3 not synthroid. synthroid is not active it must be converted to t3, 
Cee your synthroid is not active because it is not being converted to t3

There is no accurate lab test for Thyroid, in addition to that, the recent lab values for TSH have been lowered to 3 instead of 5 which makes 30% of the population low on thyroid. 

the effects of t3 are immediate, you do not have to have or take a lab test to tell if you feel, (less depressed,) your hair is not falling out, your bowel movements are regular, there is no fog (mucous) build up in front of your eyes. 

everyone over the age of 30 has low thyroid.

there is no health food answer for thyroid.

At least get of Synthroid and get on desicatted thyroid product so you will be getting some t3.

I do not want the thyroid level of a 70 year old. I want the t3 level of a 30 year old, and it is.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 16, 2014)

lets talk about dosing-- not going to talk about Synthroid or t4 here because for the upteem time it is not active. If you don't know the t3 level you don't know. The dose is in the micromilligram level. 50 mcg is the dose of LSD. 50 mcg is the dose of Cytomel. On a wt. basis thyroid is extremely active. Thyroid is in the same chemical family as all phenylethylamines which include amphetamine, nasal decongestants, and epi. norepi, etc. This is were the old wives tails comes from about the CNS stimulation and heart fib. It works by calcium ion channel gating, and like all hormones is an on, off switch, not a direct vasoconstrictor like epi. It has a short half life and must be dosed several times a day. Because of this Synthroid or t4 became famous because it was sold has having a long half life and only needed to be dosed daily. What does it matter when its dosed if the drug isn't active?


----------



## Casper (Feb 16, 2014)

_*I have suffered with Hypothyroidism (underactive Thyroid) for around 10 years.
Very common in women post menopause.
I take 75 mcg of Thyroxine a day and have blood tests every 12 months.
I'd never go off my tablets or alter the dose.:noway:*_


----------



## rt3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fill 3000 rx compounded rxs a day for Cenegenics, Physioage, MedQuest . Current on Hormone Replacement Therapy, they are not. When using t4 the only thing the prescriber can do is chase the lab values. Why wouldn't your blood tests varying with the dose you are on? Since were are bringing relative in, my daughter is a clinical pathologist for AURP the largest drug tester in the world, (and the dept. head of pathology for a major hospital) and her husband is an electro-physiologist (puts pace makers, ablations). 
Not telling you to stop Synthroid, (however you are probably taking a generic and technically not Synthroid). Cee, not being impolite or anything, but I don't care if you listen to me, I have to explain this stuff to 50 doctors a day, I'm past caring. Just for fun however, ask (pick a relative or all of them) and ask them the difference between reverse t3 and regular t4, or better yet ask them which one is active t4, reverse t3 or t3.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 17, 2014)

The complaint that generic Synthroid and name brand are different is a common one from the 90's. It arises from the fact that the prescribers do not understand the differences between rt3 and t3 which is causing the problem. Ask your sister about this.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 17, 2014)

not to be contrary but clinical experience is a much better gauge. You have already told me that you feel your thyroid is too low,  but your dose is being set by a statistical sampling based on an incorrect model. you are the one suffering not them.   what a shame!


----------



## rt3 (Feb 17, 2014)

stop thinking of thyroid as a drug and putting it the same class as drug pushers, lab values etc. the people who take thyroid ---a HORMONE ----know more than the people, who prescribe it, and certainly anyone having a canned answer against new things. lab tests take along time because the test doesn't measure the thyroid but TSH which does take along time to change. but the person that just had their dose increased/decreased will tell you that afternoon something is right/wrong. which one you gonna believe? doesn't matter to me, I've seen this movie thousands of times (literally)--- I believe the patient.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 17, 2014)

you have t4 and t3 mixed up, t3 will cause immediate changes you are taking t4 which takes several days to get converted depending on the site. and that is under ideal conditions, if you have an immune response, low Vit. D3, e2 or p4 out of whack, the good effects may take longer. T3 shortage (note I am not calling it thyroid shortage) mimics and almost duplicates e2 problems.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's an article that may have some useful information. Rt3, please give us your input as to its accuracy.  I don't have any thyroid issues yet, but it's good to know about these heath problems. 




> *Alternative Answers for Hypothyroidism*
> 
> Primary Hypothyroidism, or under active thyroid gland, may cause a variety of
> symptoms and may affect all body functions. The body's normal rate of
> ...





> Andrew Pacholyk, MS, L.Ac.
> http://www.peacefulmind.com


----------



## rt3 (Feb 18, 2014)

bs, mostly the medical causes are straight out of a high school health book, first off, clinical hypothyroidism is medical condition set up by the people who get to do that-- MDs. If the statistics which they use in their lab tests show a certain level of whatever hormone they are testing to use as a standard in a certain range, and yours are above or below then by default you either have or don't have yada yada . Do you see the circular nature of this line of reasoning?
You can easily tell if you are hypo, take your temp for a few days to see if its low, 
are you loosing hair?, do you have regular bowel movements? does your mind sometimes seem like it has a cloud preventing you from creating the motivation to go play kick the can?
stop thinking of hypothyroidism as a disease and think of it as the natural progression of age. thyroid is not a drug, it is a natural occurring hormone in your body, made by your body, for your body. Does the fact that we are getting older support the only conclusion we have to accept these base line lab statistics as normal. No Way. I want the lab values of a 30 year old, and I have them. Do I feel great yes, especially compared to before. side effects, yes , not enough hours in the day.
Oddly enough this guys comments have some basis, in kidney energy if you construe them to include the role cortisol plays in this picture, but that's another post.


----------



## Fern (Feb 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Psoriasis is so difficult to help.....if at first you don't succeed; but health food shops don't tend to do anything strong enough.
> 
> I looked at an NZ pharmacy for a morning.....similar to ours.


The problem I had with the health shop was she 'guaranteed' the tablets etc, would help a lot, they were useless.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2014)

Heard this guest on the radio last night, with some thoughts about Hypothyroidism, thought some here may be interested, of course he's also selling books...http://www.21centurymed.com/links-information/


----------



## d0ug (Jul 13, 2014)

I read through the thread and did not see a reference to cruciferous vegetable. 
  Cruciferous vegetables all contain glucosinolates, which form a substance called goitrin -- a hormone that interferes with the synthesis of thyroid hormone -- when they are metabolized. In addition to promoting goiter formation, goitrogenic foods can act like antithyroid drugs, slowing down the thyroid, and ultimately causing hypothyroidism, an underactive thyroid.

  Goitrogens are able to disrupt normal thyroid function by inhibiting the body’s ability to use iodine, block the process by which iodine becomes the thyroid hormones thyroxine (T4) and triiodothyronine (T3), inhibit the actual secretion of thyroid hormone, and disrupt the peripheral conversion of T4 to T3.
Lots of times we think we are eating health but if you have a prolem you might need to stay away from these vegetables


----------



## Lon (Jul 13, 2014)

I was diagnosed in 2004 with multiple toxic nodules in my thyroid that required aThyroidectomy and have been on 175 MCG of Levoxyl since.


----------

